# Dendrobates lehmanni



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

has anybody every kept the species Dendrobates lehmanni
i have a link to a picture of it it looke pretty cool black/orange bands
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...+dart+frogs&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=N
i dont think many people have as it is listed as critically endangered but was wondering what if


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

i believe only a select few work with this frog. its pretty much unattainable and even if you got your hands on some they have some special captive requirements that would preclude all but the most advanced keepers from having any success with them. but we can dream :wink:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

That was a very well put BrOsK. Kyle should make this a sticky in the beginners section. It's such a beautiful frog, but one that is probably better off without us.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah i was just wondering if anybody on this forum has them or has kept them
and see some nicer pictures :lol:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Frogs in the hobby are described in the care sheet list here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18038

Lehmanni are very rare in the hobby and there may be next to none left in the US hobby. It is my understanding they are difficult to breed in captivity.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I had a female that was kept in a penpal by her former owner for over 2 years and she did just fine. Just an 8 inch by 10 inch clear shoebox type thing w/ mud and the bottom of a coke bottle for cover. They do well in captivity if they make it past the stress of import but are hard to get to take care of their offspring. Also their offspring seem to not thrive well.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Kyle, I was half kidding. My point was only that newcomers ask about this frog all the time. I thought that BrOsK did a nice job of answering the question without getting condescending. It seems like every month or two someone inquires about obtaining Dendrobates lehmanni and sometimes the response are less helpful than what we see here.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

No problem... I think everyone agrees they are an amazing frog.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Lax,
Have you seen Dendrobates leucomelsa “Banded British Guyana?” They have a similar look to lehmanni (although they are yellow) and are somewhat available. From what I’ve heard they are large for leucs, but are more difficult to breed than the other leucs in the hobby. They are sometimes available from the following DB sponsors:
http://www.herpetologic.net/
http://www.azdr.com/ProductDetails.asp? ... 2DLEU%2DBG


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

well thanks for the replies and yes the british guyana is a very cool looking frog but as for the difficulty in breeding im not really ready to start breeding yet anyways :lol:


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

black jungle has some in their tanks


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks chris.


----------

